# FormailerProblem



## MissIndependent (15. Oktober 2003)

Also ich hab ihr mal ein Beipspiel.. 
Diese Seite hier ->Beispiel 
hat so einen Formailer.. und hat da so z.b diesen send button und hat den so rosa angeglichen und so!
Und nun wollte ich mal fragen wie das geht ich hab hier auch sonen Code.. 

<FORM action=http://mailer.mdlabels.com/mailer.php method=post><INPUT type=hidden value=deine-mail-adresse@aol.com name=empfaenger> <INPUT type=hidden value=Dein-Name name=empfaengern> <INPUT type=hidden value=Iconservice name=betreff> <INPUT type=hidden value=http://danke-seite.de/verschickt.htm name=okseite><INPUT type=mail value=mail name=mail><BR><INPUT type=url value=url name=url><BR><INPUT type=wishes value=wishes name=wishes><BR><INPUT type=submit value=Send name=B1> <INPUT type=reset value=Reset name=B2> </FORM>


und dann wollte ich mal fragen wie das geht .. also ob man diesem Code auch so angleichen kann, das da man da auch solche Buttons  haben kann und nicht diese großen Grauen..!

Danke schonmal
LG Miss


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Jo klar,mit CSS.

Gebe allen deinen Buttons ein class-Attribut,dann kannst du sie per CSS nach Belieben formatieren.....Hintergrundfarbe,Schrift,Rahmen usw.


----------



## MissIndependent (16. Oktober 2003)

*hmm*

und wie geht das genau?
Ich versteh da grade nämlich nur Bahnhof..


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Du erstellst eine CSS-Klasse,z.B. so

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.knopf{
	background-color:MistyRose;
	border-left:1px solid DeepPink;
	border-right:1px solid DeepPink;
	border-top:1px solid DeepPink;
	border-bottom:1px solid DeepPink;
	color:Maroon;
}
-->
</style>
```
Das ganze gehört zwischen die <head></head>-Tags deiner Seite.
Damit deine Buttons nun auch entsprechend dieser Klasse formatiert werden,musst du sie nur noch dieser Klasse zuordnen:

```
<input type="submit" class="knopf">
```
Das wars auch schon


----------



## MissIndependent (16. Oktober 2003)

*danke*

okay danke


----------



## MissIndependent (16. Oktober 2003)

also nomma .. 
Der kleine Code da, also der 2. muss in den ersten rein?
Ich versteh nämlich nicht ganz was du da meinst.. also was über dem 2. Code steht?!

So wenn du mir das noch eben sagen könntest..dann hab ich es 
Danke!


----------



## MissIndependent (16. Oktober 2003)

*achja..*

Achja und noch etwas.. 
Da steht ja ein Text schon vorgegeben auf dem Button dann, also auf dem Rosanen!
Aber ich würde gerne 2. Buttos haben wo dann halt nen anderer Text drauf Steht.. also nen Text, den ich ändern kann, danke
und der auch kleiner ist..
Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Nö....du musst bei allen Buttons,die Rosa werden sollen 'class="knopf' einfügen....dafür der 2.Code...als Beispiel 

Die Seite müsste dann,wenn sie fertig ist,ca.so aussehen:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Titel</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.knopf{
	background-color:MistyRose;
	border-left:1px solid DeepPink;
	border-right:1px solid DeepPink;
	border-top:1px solid DeepPink;
	border-bottom:1px solid DeepPink;
	color:Maroon;
}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body>
<FORM action=http://mailer.mdlabels.com/mailer.php method=post>
<INPUT type="hidden" value="deine-mail-adresse@aol.com name=empfaenger">
<INPUT type="hidden" value="Dein-Name name=empfaengern">
<INPUT type="hidden" value="Iconservice name=betreff">
<INPUT type="hidden" value="http://danke-seite.de/verschickt.htm name=okseite">
<INPUT type="text" value="mail" name="mail"><BR>
<INPUT type="text" value="url" name="url"><BR>
<INPUT type="text" value="wishes" name="wishes"><BR>
<INPUT type="submit" value="Send" name="B1"class="knopf">
<INPUT type="reset" value="Reset" name="B2"class="knopf">
</FORM>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## MissIndependent (16. Oktober 2003)

oh danke.. aber eine mini frage hab ich noch.. wie bekomm ich die denn kleiner..? die buttons.. die sind mir noch nen bisschen zu groß?!

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Auch über das CSS(der erste Code,was im <head>steht).
Da kannst du auch eine Schriftgrösse angeben,z.B.


```
font-size:10px;
```


----------



## MissIndependent (16. Oktober 2003)

Ja ne also irgendwie gehtd as nicht
Also ich finde das nicht im Code.. da steht ja nur 1px aber das ist für den strich und nicht für den ganzen button..
kannste das nicht mal rot im code makieren und so und mal sagen wohin der code mit der schriftgröße muss? danke!
und achja die schriftart wie ändert man die denn :/?!


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Das steht ja auch noch nicht drinnen...du musst es erst reinschreiben 

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.knopf{
	background-color:MistyRose;
	border-left:1px solid DeepPink;
	border-right:1px solid DeepPink;
	border-top:1px solid DeepPink;
	border-bottom:1px solid DeepPink;
	color:Maroon;
	font-size:10px;
	font-family:Verdana,Helvetica,Arial,Sans-Serif;
}
-->
</style>
```

Es gibt noch jede Menge andere Sachen,die du da anpassen kannst.....[ Mehr infos ]


----------



## MissIndependent (16. Oktober 2003)

ne die selfthml seite schnalle ich nicht


ich hab nochmal eine Frage also:
Also da muss man ja in diese kästchen was reinschreiben ne? und wie verändert man die schrieftart mit der man in die kästchen schreibt?
die möchte ich gern in Verdana haben :/


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du den Code aus meinem vorrangegangenen Posting drinnen hast,brauchst du nix schreiben,weil es schon drinnen steht 


```
font-family:Verdana,Helvetica,Arial,Sans-Serif;
```

Mit "font-family" gibt man an,dass ein Format für eine Schriftart folgt.....dahinter stehen die Schriftarten,welche verwendet werden soll.
Es sind dabei mehrere,falls der Betrachter der Seite die erste nicht auf seinem Rechner installiert hat....dann nimmt er die nächste....würde da also bedeuten:

Wenn kein "Verdana "da ist,versuche es mit "Helvetica",wenn die auch nicht da ist,probiere "Arial"....ansonsten,wenn garnix da ist,nehme die erstbeste Serifenlose Schrift.


----------



## MissIndependent (16. Oktober 2003)

*hm*

Nee du verstehst mich nicht

Ich meinte das Die kästchen die man ausfüllt, da will ich das die auch kleiner sind!
und das man die in verdana ausfüllt und das ghet nicht ist nicht so eingestellt.. wie mach ich das?!

und ich hab verdana ja auf pc und ich seh es nicht in verdan aund ich hab nur verdana eingestellt, das das so wechselt will ich nicht
ich will nur VERDANA.... 
Also *gg* wie gehtn das nun?

Danke nomma+schonmal


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Oktober 2003)

Da musst du dann ne neue Klasse anlegen,in welcher du die Formate für diese Felder angibst....,nach dem selben Schema wie bei den Buttons....und deine Eingabefelder ordnest du dann wieder dieser Klasse zu.

Aber vorher wird ich dir doch empfehlen,einen tieferen Blick in den SelfHTML-Link zu werfen....es macht wenig Sinn alles in die Seite reinzukopieren,ohne zu wissen,was wozu da ist


----------



## Tim C. (17. Oktober 2003)

Wenn dir SelfPHP zu heftig ist, dann lies dich erst mal hier ein http://www.schattenbaum.net/css/ . Wie schon gesagt, hat es wenig Zweck, wenn wir dir hier jede Codezeile vorkauen, du sie nur via Copy&Paste in deine Seite einfügst, aber im Endeffekt keine Ahnung hast, was welche Sachen im einzelnen bedeuten bzw. veranlassen.

Also nicht gleich alles fordern, wenn man noch nicht die Basics kann. Du kannst ja auch nicht erwarten, dass jemand, der noch nie ein Auto in seinem Leben gesehen hat, dieses so gut fährt, wie jemand der schon ein wenig davon gehört hat und weiss was gas. bremse und kuplung ist


----------

